# Site near Calais



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

For next summers trip we are planning to try and use some aires aross Europe mixed in with some booked sites.

We will be heading through the tunnel/ferry to Calais and then across Belgium, Germany down to N Italy.

For the first night following travelling from home I want to book a site near Calais. It will be a decent days travelling so want the comfort of knowing we have somewhere booked. Could anyone provide some recommendations?

We will be headng into Belgium the second day and plan to stay the night near the Belgium/Germany border. Any aire suggestions that way would be great if poss as well  

ta

Graham


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

We've stayed here in the past Camping La Bien Assisse


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

If wanting a day somewhere I would be avoiding Calais or anywhere too near it - theres dozens of places just inland that dont resemble an industrial estate full of loory leeches trying to nick your valuables  There ia an ACSI site about 30 miles in with good facilities at Licques. Camping le des pomiers.Lots a free apples from the trees.

Theres a nice aire at Equihen overlooking the sea and thats not far from Calais either. 5 euro for a token. Theres a campsite and an aaire (take your pick) at Forgues les Eaux but that takes you a bit further south but a lov3ly town.

visit our 2012 blog for details of, other places nearish/on the way in or home.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Wife just reminded me. Theres both an aire and a site at St Omer. Its fifty miles max inland - we stayed this year.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

This is it
http://www.camping-arques.fr
There is the option of using the sites full facilities, or the aire just inside the site  
And more the direction of where you are going  it's about 35 miles from tunnel.
Alison......the navigator


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kawan village Chateau du Gandspette at Eperlecques is popular with UK MH owners as it is only 30 minutes from Calais. Within a stroll of the huge WW2 V1/2 bunker that is now a very interesting museum which will amaze and sadden at the same time. you go right inside it.

http://www.chateau-gandspette.com/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks folks - this is a great response  

We are only planning on staying the night rather than sight seeing so I want it to be en route towards Germany. 

I'll get a better idea of how far we want to travel when I book the tunnel/ferry. Ideally Id like to get to somewhere no later than 4.00pm

Great effort though peeps - cheers  

Graham


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you're going to be heading towards Belgium/Germany then keep Bergues in mind as a back-up for an easy place to park up for the night. Not a campsite and with no facilities but but plenty of space - a very popular first/last night stop.

A16 then A25 will get you there in around 35 miles: 50.96581, 2.43586.

2 mins walk to town with several boulageries.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Earlier this year we went to Germany, via France and Belgium travelling down the (free) motorway past Lille and then took the A16 which loops around Tournai and then the motorway which goes round the top of Mons. At junction 21 take the slip road off and at the roundabout take the right hand turn to the Strepy boat lift (Ascenseur) - only takes 5mins from motorway. You can park in the car park overnight - I think it is in the Belgium aires book. No facilities but handy overnight stop and worth looking at the amazing boat lift which lifts large vessels about 70m from the lower canal to the high canal. Good towpath biking from there, if you are into that sort of thing.

DavidL


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Went on the (Ascenseur) a couple of years ago, nice little experience, yes you can stay on the carpark overnight, but found a nice little 'wild' spot on the banks of the canal not far away.

tony


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice municipal site at Grand Fort Philippe, also aire alongside river. Ideal for night stopover and going in right direction from Calais. Aire at Gravelines but can be very busy.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks again folks.

I am interested in any routes as 

1) I am not fully decided so the Calais - Belgium - Germany thing is just Plan A
2) We have to come back (unfortunately :roll: ) so I can do some of the stuff suggested in reverse

Both ways I want to avoid Switzerland and Austrian tolls and want to stay in Gerardmer NE France which is a favourite place of ours

Cheers all

Graham


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

On the Mway thru Belgium towards Luxembourg try Han sur Lesse.

There is a rare Aire there (I'm a poet and don't know it!) for Belgium.

Les Grottes du Han are worth a visit.

As noted in an earlier post, on our return journey from N. Italy/Germany/Lux we avoided the bumpety-bump Belgian Mway and took the old main road from Lux towards Lille.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

tonyt said:


> If you're going to be heading towards Belgium/Germany then keep Bergues in mind as a back-up for an easy place to park up for the night. Not a campsite and with no facilities but but plenty of space - a very popular first/last night stop.
> 
> A16 then A25 will get you there in around 35 miles: 50.96581, 2.43586.
> 
> 2 mins walk to town with several boulageries.


We also like Bergues,less than half hours drive from Calais .It is free and a short walk into the town surround by a moat.
We have been useing it for many years,great place to get your head down before you begin your journey to Germany.

Les


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

We have used the site Chateau du Gandspette at Eperlecques, but it is a bit pricey, although there is a pretty good aire just down the road at Watten.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi a nice stellplatz on your route we used 4 weeks ago is Malmedy. €5.50per night. Elect extra. This stellplatz is in Belgium. Another one is Bleginy Mine. We used that one last year. €7 Both in the Bord Atlas.

steve & ann teensvan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all

Now that we are at the Belgian border do I go through Lux and then Germany (which is sounding good due to the cheap fuel) or straight into Germany?


Given how generous you have been so far, any suggestions...?

At this rate you will have planne dmy trip across to N Italy  

...saves me a LOAD of footwork

Cheers

Graham


----------



## clf86ha (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.campinglachaumiere.com/
near St Omer and can arrange vet appointments for you if you're travelling with any pets


----------



## newbi (Jun 15, 2012)

*Quiet Aire near calais*

I have a similar question: I will be arriving at calais in the evening (11pm ish) and would like to spend the night in a _quiet_ aire or even in a quiet country road, or even a park in Calais before spending the next day driving down to Marseilles, our final destintation.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I drive an hour down the A16 towards Rouen and stop at the Baie de somme services which is on the peage section. There is a bay for caravans and motor homes which is the second loop above the lake in the link. otherwise I use the marina aire at calais and have never experienced a problem at either.

Baie de somme parking bay


----------



## newbi (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks. The idea of using google maps at this detail is so helpful in planning!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Quiet Aire near calais*



> .....newbi...I have a similar question: I will be arriving at calais in the evening (11pm ish) and would like to spend the night in a _quiet_ aire or even in a quiet country road, or even a park in Calais before spending the next day driving down to Marseilles, our final destination. Any ideas?Thanks


If you're just looking for somewhere quiet to park up late for a few hours and don't fancy the usual Calais favourites, you could go somewhere like Guemps - just 9 miles south.

Just a small town car park but I've used it myself several times in similar circumstances and always had a quiet time there. No facilities, just a car park.

50.91542, 1.99908


----------



## unadara (Dec 2, 2012)

*Winter Journey..same direction.*

I hope to be able to post some advice following our impending journey South from Calais to Italy. All advice I am getting is coming from blogs/forums such as this one. I like the advice given above and hope to be able to give an opinion soon..fingers crossed. First big adventure in our Chausson Alegra Fiat Ducato ....winter holiday.


----------

